# Atypical Lymphoid proliferation or hyperplasia



## jolynnbur@aol.com (Dec 13, 2012)

Help, How would you code this?  Code 785.6 enlargement of lymph nodes does not work for doctor.  Any ideas?  Thanks,


----------



## sajanamatya (Dec 14, 2012)

Atypical lymphoid hyperplasia is a lymphoid neoplasm which cannot be straightway categorized either a benign lesion or a malignant one. 
Based on this fact, its diagnosis code must be 238.8, neoplasm of uncertain behavior of other and unspecified sites and tissues.


----------

